# Amazing Frozen Lemons.....Hmmmmm?



## Ozarkgal (Apr 15, 2013)

Wasn't sure if this should be under Health or Food, but since the article talks so much about the health benefits of lemons..here it is.  I just really liked the article for the tip about freezing lemons, since I end up often throwing them away before they get used.

As far as the health aspect, I am suspicious of claims of serious health benefits of anything not proven with serious studies to back it up, especially if it claims to cure everything from warts to hemorrhoids.  This one can't hurt, and if it helps, all the better. How would you know though?   I have no source for this article, so take it as entertainment value.




*                          Amazing frozen lemons**All it is.....is a frozen lemon! 

**Many professionals in restaurants and eateries *​*are using or consuming the entire lemon and *​*nothing is wasted.  How can you use the whole lemon *​*without waste? 

**Simple.. place the washed lemon in the freezer *​*section of your refrigerator.  Once the lemon is frozen, *​*get your grater, and shred the whole lemon (no *​*need to peel it) and sprinkle it on top of your foods. 
 
**Sprinkle it to your vegetable salad, ice cream, *​*oup, cereals, noodles, spaghetti sauce, rice, sushi, *​*fish dishes, whisky.... the list is endless. 

**All of the foods will unexpectedly have a wonderful *​*taste, something that you may have never tasted *​*before.  Most likely, you only think of lemon *​*juice and vitamin C.  Not anymore. 
 
**Now that you've learned this lemon secret, you can *​*use lemon even in instant cup noodles. 

**What's the major advantage of using the whole lemon *​*other than preventing waste and adding new taste *​*to your dishes? 

**Well, you see lemon peels contain as much as 5 to *​*10 times more vitamins than the lemon juice itself.  *​*And yes, that's what you've been wasting. 

**But from now on, by following this simple procedure *​*of freezing the whole lemon, then grating it on top *​*of your dishes, you can consume all of those nutrients *​*and get even healthier.
 
**It's also good that lemon peels are health *​*rejuvenators in eradicating toxic elements in *​*the body. 

**So place your washed lemon in your freezer, and *​*then grate it on your meal every day.  It is a key *​*to make your foods tastier and you get to live healthier *​*and longer!  That's the lemon secret!  Better late than *​*never, right?  The surprising benefits of lemon! 
**Lemon (Citrus) is a miraculous product to kill *​*cancer cells.  It is 10,000 times stronger than *​*chemotherapy. 
 
**Why do we not know about that?  Because there *​*are laboratories interested in making a synthetic *​*version that will bring them huge profits. 

**You can now help a friend in need by letting him/her *​*know that lemon juice is beneficial in preventing the *​*disease.  Its taste is pleasant and it does not produce *​*the horrific effects of chemotherapy. 
 
**How many people will die while this closely guarded *​*secret is kept, so as not to jeopardize the beneficial *​*multimillionaires large corporations? 

**As you know, the lemon tree is known for *​*its varieties of lemons and limes. 
 
**You can eat the fruit in different ways: you can *​*eat the pulp, juice press, prepare drinks, sorbets, *​*pastries, etc...  It is credited with many virtues, but *​*the most interesting is the effect it produces on *​*cysts and tumors. 

**This plant is a proven remedy against cancers of *​*all types.  Some say it is very useful in all variants of *​*cancer.  It is considered also as an anti microbial *​*spectrum against bacterial infections and fungi, effective *​*against internal parasites and worms, it regulates blood *​*pressure which is too high and an antidepressant, *​*combats stress and nervous disorders. 
**The source of this information is fascinating:  it *​*comes from one of the largest drug manufacturers in the *​*world, says that after more than 20 laboratory tests *​*since 1970, the extracts revealed that It destroys the *​*malignant cells in 12 cancers, including colon, *​*breast, prostate, lung and pancreas... *​*​**The compounds of this tree showed 10,000 times *​*better than the product Adriamycin, a drug normally *​*used chemotherapeutic in the world, slowing the growth *​*of cancer cells. 
 
**And what is even more astonishing: this type of *​*therapy with lemon extract only destroys malignant *​*cancer cells and it does not affect healthy cells. 
**So, give those lemons a good wash, freeze them and *​*grate them.  Your whole body will love you for it!!!!!*​


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 15, 2013)

Interesting, I think I'll have a glass of lemonade.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2013)

Hmmm, never thought about freezing them, but that's good to know! :lemo:  I use organic lemon juice every day, just because I never do use a whole fresh lemon.  There are lots of nutrients in the rind (lemon zest), and I've used that added to cake mixes for a less sweet, more tangy lemon flavor.  I don't know if they'll cure cancer, but they will make the body more alkaline, which is less friendly to cancer cells than a body that's more acidic.  Here's a little bit more on lemons...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Lemon


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 16, 2013)

Good article, SeaBreeze...I didn't realize lemons had so many good qualities.  I had recently read that freezing the rinds, once you've squeezed the juice out makes it easy to grate the zest.  I do use a lot of lemon zest, particularly when baking and it's always such a chore to get it off the grater...I am going to print your article and use some of the tips..Thanks


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 16, 2013)

I believe there are a few potential side-effects when using large quantities of lemons, lemonade or lemon zest ...



Seriously - for whoever the OP of that article was, I think they went a _little_ overboard with the claims regarding chemo and such. I mean, enthusiasm is one thing - out-and-out lying is something _very_ different.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 16, 2013)

I enjoy a splash of lemonade in my beer . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2013)

I've got a touch of lemon juice in my tiny bedroom humidifier, gives the room a fresh lemon scent, and can be either relaxing or invigorating...depends on who you talk to.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 17, 2013)

Lemons.  The magical fruit!  Oh, wait a minute . . . that's beans.  Sorry.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 22, 2013)

I think this is an awesome topic, and I already use both whole lemons, and the Real Lemon juice on a lot of foods, and in water, or whatever I am drinking. I have never tried freezing and grating lemons in my food, but I am definitely going to try it with both my lemons and my limes now. 
I agree that most companies are not going to do tests to prove what all lemon can do for us health wise ..... They can't patent a lemon and charge enough to make it worth while doing any tests, so we just have reports  from people that have used lemons, and gotten better. To me, that is better anyway. A company that conducts tests so they can make money selling the product to you, has usually got dollar signs, instead of someone's health, in their priorities.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2013)

:lemo: I shop sometimes at Costco, and have been using organic lemon juice for quite awhile now, the difference in flavor between that and the "Real" Lemon juice I've always had, is like night and day.  The Organic is sooooo much better!


----------



## Anne (Apr 22, 2013)

I use Reallemon in my water; figure it can't hurt.  But I wonder if it's doing much good, since it has to be processed...wouldn't that kill any enzymes, for one thing??

Even so, I would imagine it would still be alkaline, which is good.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm reminded, again, that I've got to get a replacement for the poor lemon tree that didn't survive winter.  Poor thing looks so sad and I just don't believe it's coming back and I do want some fresh lemons, soon.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 23, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> :lemo: I shop sometimes at Costco, and have been using organic lemon juice for quite awhile now, the difference in flavor between that and the "Real" Lemon juice I've always had, is like night and day.  The Organic is sooooo much better!



SeaBreeze...Thanks for the tip.  Boy,,the one thing I really miss about living here is Costco.  Arkansas is the land of Walmart and Sam's Club.  I am getting ready to make my annual trek to Texas in  June and the first place I hit is Costco.  I will definitely put the lemon juice on the annual list, along with Seattle's Best coffee, spices, and olive oil.


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 23, 2013)

The only danger is getting frostbite in one hand from holding the frozen lemons. Oh, I guess now we need warning labels on the lemons!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 27, 2013)

All right ! I have my lemon all washed up and in the freezer, now I just need to start grating it on my food. I keep forgetting it is in the freezer when I am eating something, and only remember about it when I look in the freezer to get some ice cubes. I guess, even if I just remember to use it when I am having a glass of ice water, at least that is a start, and then maybe I will remember to try it on salad and cooked food. 
I am thinking it is a great idea, I just have to remember to use it now...


----------



## Pappy (May 18, 2013)

For what it's worth dept......I read where you should never order lemon in your water when eating out. The lemon could have been sliced with the same knive that has cut meats, chicken and gosh knows what. Makes sense to me, I guess.


----------



## TWHRider (May 18, 2013)

Pappy said:


> For what it's worth dept......I read where you should never order lemon in your water when eating out. The lemon could have been sliced with the same knive that has cut meats, chicken and gosh knows what. Makes sense to me, I guess.



Geeeeez Lahweeeez, that was NOT what I wanted to hear.  Not even if they "rinse" the knife off before slicing the lemon


----------



## Pappy (May 18, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Geeeeez Lahweeeez, that was NOT what I wanted to hear.  Not even if they "rinse" the knife off before slicing the lemon



I know. I always had a slice of lemon in my water until I saw this. On a Orlando, fl TV channel they do eating places inspections. You would be amazed....oh never mind. I am going out for lunch.....


----------



## Pricklypear (May 18, 2013)

I think the amazing lemon article is over the top.  I'm sure not gonna tell my friends they can eat lemons and cure their cancer.

But I'll remind them to freeze whole lemons.  I've done this for years with lemons and limes.  I always wash them first and give them a little scrub with my veggie brush because citrus orchards are often sprayed with pesticides.  I freeze orange peels too.
I toss a quarter of an orange peel in with water that I'm boiling for tea.  It adds nice flavor.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 21, 2013)

I read this, and washed up my lemon, and stuck it in my freezer, and it has stayed in there frozen for a week or so now . The darn thing feels way too COLD for me to grate.
 Do you actually grate it when it is that frozen, or should I thaw it out a little bit first ? Maybe if I wrap it in a washcloth, it would not be too cold to hold on to while I grate it ? Soak one end in a little hot water to soften it just a bit ? 

 I love lemon in my water, and usually just cut one into wedges and use that in my water; but the idea of the grated lemon sounded good. I think I will like it once I get the hang of grating it right.


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 22, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I read this, and washed up my lemon, and stuck it in my freezer, and it has stayed in there frozen for a week or so now . The darn thing feels way too COLD for me to grate.
> Do you actually grate it when it is that frozen, or should I thaw it out a little bit first ? Maybe if I wrap it in a washcloth, it would not be too cold to hold on to while I grate it ? Soak one end in a little hot water to soften it just a bit ?
> 
> I love lemon in my water, and usually just cut one into wedges and use that in my water; but the idea of the grated lemon sounded good. I think I will like it once I get the hang of grating it right.



Maybe try using a damp paper towel to hold it.  I wouldn't thaw it any before using it , then refreeze it as it will suffer in quality.  I have one in my freezer, but keep forgetting to use the darn thing!


----------



## Pricklypear (May 23, 2013)

I have a Microplane grater and that might make the difference.  The shreds are very fine.  Didn't occur to me earlier but I don't think my standard box grater would work.  The holes are to large to handle "ice."  

Sometimes I do need to hold the fruit with damp dish cloth. 

Another solution is to zest the citrus then freeze the zest. 

I put my whole lemons in a freezer bag  not loose in the freezer. Just tossing them in might change the texture of the peel after a few days.


----------

